
Instapaper Extended Outage - mbrd
http://blog.instapaper.com/post/157027537441
======
fred256
"After spending multiple hours on the phone with our cloud service provider,
it appears we hit a system limit for our hosted database that’s preventing new
articles from being saved."

ouch.

~~~
AznHisoka
did somebody make the id column an int rather than a bigint? good luck running
that alter table query on 2 billion rows.

------
reednj
I use this multiple times a day. Not convinced its going to come back up :(
Maybe time to try out pocket or something...

